# hunting club



## mm708 (Dec 26, 2016)

I know it is early to start looking for a hunting club needing members but if any clubs in north or middle Georgia are going to need members I am interested in hearing from you. I am a hard worker and will only shoot mature deer. does not have to be qdm club but I will let the small ones walk. thank you for your consideration.


----------



## rodwill1234 (Feb 2, 2017)

*bang bang club*



mm708 said:


> I know it is early to start looking for a hunting club needing members but if any clubs in north or middle Georgia are going to need members I am interested in hearing from you. I am a hard worker and will only shoot mature deer. does not have to be qdm club but I will let the small ones walk. thank you for your consideration.


Hello I have a 450 arc private property hunting club in Putnam co large bucks and turkey on it managed property call me if interested......Rodney at 770-380-3830


----------

